# My FAV guys in vi-control



## fiestared (Apr 1, 2018)

Don't worry I won't begin an other "war", but I must say that I have my favs in this forum, really ! I won't give you their name of course, but each time these guys post something new, immediately I look at it, and I'm never disappointed by them, hey they're my favs. Unfortunately I'll never meet them(why ?), and this is sad because they could be very good mates that I'll love to drink a beer or some wine with and speak about, about what ? Music, toys, Music, toys(I mean computers, libs, monitors, guitars, keyboards, etc...). I 'm very curious, so I like to speak about everything, for me a good day is a day when I learn something, anything... What is very strange, is that my favs guys don't even know they're my FAVS, strange isn't it ? I discovered that this forum is VERY important in my life, very addictive, and especially now with Mike Greene as a pilot. One clue, my fav's names begin by "A, C, D, J, M, P".
Oh by the way we're the first of April ! so, Happy Easter to all (especially to my FAVS)
_edit_ I forgot a letter in the clues


----------



## muk (Apr 1, 2018)

Lovely post @fiestared. I guess it's something that happens automaticaly if you visit the forum frequently over a longer time. Hey, why don't you send a pm to these people letting them know? I'm sure they'd appreciate it, and who knows, you might even meet one or two of them sometime.

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## AllanH (Apr 1, 2018)

I have certainly learned an immense amount from a few of the members. It's a wonderful and giving community.


----------



## ghandizilla (Apr 1, 2018)

I owe a lot to members of this forum too, whom names begin by E, T, and C. Happy easter everybody


----------



## ok_tan (Apr 1, 2018)

Einard? Treuwald? Claudius Amoratus? hm...


----------



## fiestared (Apr 2, 2018)

ghandizilla said:


> I owe a lot to members of this forum too, whom names begin by E, T, and C. Happy easter everybody


E.T ?


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 2, 2018)

fiestared said:


> C,



Definitely Chillbot.


----------



## ghandizilla (Apr 2, 2018)

I was just trying to make an elusive mention, as the OP did in the opening post. I was actually thinking about EvilDragon, tack and charlieclouser. Their posts have dramatically changed my workflow and mixing routines. Si, thanks to them


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 2, 2018)

Mine is @leon chevalier this guy rock so much !


----------



## Karma (Apr 2, 2018)

I love chillbot too


----------



## mac (Apr 2, 2018)

@chillbot, I've heard through the grapevine that @ghandizilla doesn't like you.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 2, 2018)

When I see "C" the first thing I think/thought of is Charlie Clouser.


----------



## ghandizilla (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes, I was sexually disappointed with @chillbot. It just doesn't work physically.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 2, 2018)

Ew.

And random.


----------



## ghandizilla (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry, I was just trying to reply absurdly to the trolling post :/


----------



## fiestared (Apr 2, 2018)

Chillbot seems to be very popular these days, how bizarre, how bizarre...


----------



## MatFluor (Apr 2, 2018)

I actually have a few favorites here too...

Not necessarily becaus eI like them, but because I know them, and I regard their opinion very highly...one of those even gives some deeper guidance and is becomeing (or has already become) a teacher and mentor for me.

Most notably that would be C, F, J, K....those who I forgot, I like you as well


----------



## CT (Apr 2, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Chillbot seems to be very popular these days, how bizarre, how bizarre...




_Brother Chillbot's in the back
Sweet Zimma's in the front
Cruisin' down the forum in the hot, hot sun_


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 5, 2018)

Along with CH, CC, WCellar and the friendly locals, I used to really like DJ and the tech guy from RC, BUT THEY WA**ING ON AND TRYING MY PATIENCE.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 5, 2018)

I read everything posted by JohnG and Chillbot; both have influence me greatly. I credit JohnG with generously dispensing guidance on how to best use EWQL Hollywood Orchestra, and the Strings in particular. He most certainly provided the guidance it took for me to get HO sounding to my liking. 

Chillbot has shared his industry knowledge freely, which I've certainly learned much from. I had the opportunity to visit with Chillbot the day Cakewalk died and got to listen to some of his cues and see his studio. Very talented and generous with his time.

Synthpunk is hard to keep up with, but clearly has experience far beyond me.

I realize that I'm just a no-op in the scheme of these gents. I much appreciate their time.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 5, 2018)

AllanH said:


> I read everything posted by JohnG and Chillbot


Dang that's a lot of pressure.


----------



## CT (Apr 5, 2018)

Chillbot dispenses wisdom and my kind of humor. I also come by for rctec, Charlie Clouser, and Christian. JohnG has a lot of good information to share too.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 5, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Dang that's a lot of pressure.



Na, they probably don't read but look at your avatar. It's one of the best.


----------

